# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Tin đồn và diễn biến về CNTT >  Cách bật, tắt Wifi trên laptop

## dqua99

Nhiều khi không kết nối được Internet là do chưa bật Wifi. Thật không ngờ!


Đôi khi việc laptop của chúng ta không bắt được Wifi là vì nguyên nhân rất đơn giản, đó là chưa bật Wifi đúng cách. Với cách bố trí bàn phím của từng hãng laptop khác nhau, cũng như việc quản lý Wifi theo kiểu mặc định hoặc bắt buộc phải dùng phần mềm thì có thể sẽ gây khó khăn cho người sử dụng. Trong bài viết dưới đây, Quản Trị Mạng sẽ giới thiệu với các bạn cách bật, tắt Wifi để kết nối Internet trên laptop.

Bài viết cần tham khảo:

*Cách bật, tắt Wifi trên laptop để kết nối Internet:*


Với đa số bàn phím laptop như hiện nay thì việc bật hoặc tắt Wifi đã đơn giản hơn rất nhiều so với trước kia. Các bạn hãy để ý:



Trên dãy bàn phím số laptop thường có những biểu tượng như: chế độ Sleep - ngủ, biểu tượng Wifi - bật hoặc tắt Wifi, Sound - tăng, giảm hoặc tắt âm thanh... Để dùng được những chức năng này thì các bạn hãy bấm tổ hợp phím:

Function (viết tắt là Fn - gần phím Ctrl dưới góc trái) + biểu tượng Wifi tương ứng để bật hoặc tắt Wifi nhanh chóng. Như ảnh ví dụ ở đây là phím tắt *Fn + F3*.Ví dụ: đây là khi Wifi đang tắt:


Và sau khi bấm Fn + F3:


Tuy nhiên đối với một số dòng laptop của *HP Compaq* hoặc *Toshiba* thì phím bật, tắt Wifi lại ở cạnh nút nguồn như hình dưới. Bật lên là nút Wifi có màu xanh, còn màu cam hoặc đỏ là đang ở chế độ tắt:



Hoặc với 1 số dòng laptop đời cũ thì phím cứng bật, tắt Wifi lại ở bên cạnh như hình dưới:



Hy vọng rằng với những thông tin hết sức đơn giản như trên, các bạn đã có thể tự sửa được lỗi không bắt được Wifi, không kết nối Internet hoặc card mạng bị chấm than vàng trên máy tính, laptop. _Chúc các bạn thành công!_

----------

